# Spoons



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Alright guys,,, I see all the talk on here about u redfish guys and ur gold spoons. Ive always stuck to Bass Assassins, Jerk Baits, and Topwaters.. never spoons. When yall talk about the johnson spoons, are yall referring to the sprites or silver minnows? If yall replace the trebles with singles on the sprites, what size/style to you prefer? I replaced the treble with a single on the 1/8 oz. sprite but the hooks eye is small so it just stays between the ends on the split ring. Your input please!? :bowdown I figured id give spoons another chance... Ive never had any luck with them so PROVE ME WRONG!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

I too would like to hear some responses from you gold spoon culprits...


----------



## 7M (Jan 5, 2008)

I like the gold sprite. Don't mess with the hooks and I also put that little orange skirt on with the treble hook. Either put a split ring on the front or use a swivel. This spoon is light and can be fished in shallow water. Vary your retreive until you catch a fish. A spoon is good for working a large area. Ideal for making long casts and scouting out new spots. :usaflag


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Shoot Eric H. a PM. He is the gold spoon master....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

The silver minnow in gold is the shit.

Eric would tell you but he's prefishing in Punta Gorda for the FLW so I'll just tell you what he always tells me: Keep the God damned spoon in the water! Quit changing lures and just fish.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

captain mikes or bagley


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Gold 1/2 oz Johnson Sprite with treble. If it is too grassy for the Sprite then throw a minnow but the hook up rate will fall off drastically.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

It is surprising that very few people ever mention the gold sidewinder spoon. They have been around a long time. The silver ones are killers on specks and the gold ones tear up the redfish. By the same token the little cleo and the Johnson sprite are also excellent. I never cared for the Johnson Silver minnow. Just always associated it with Bass fishing with that giant single hook. As far as replacing the trebles with a single hook the live bait mustad hooks in the #2or #4 have a large enough eye not to bind on the split ring. Trying to get a treble hook that has all three hooks buried is a pain in the rear. If you flatten the barb on the single hook it still works like a champ. Iffor some reason itfalls out of a reds mouth nine times out of ten one of his buddies will nail it before it hits the sand.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I've tried the sidewinder, cleo and krockadile and always return to old faithfull. Johnson Sprite

I used to wade fish and there are times that all I would take is one silver and one gold sprite.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Several good spoon availible Nemire, Rex, Flats Intruder and Johnson Silver minnow dominate the redfish tours I personally preffer the Flats intruder copper or a Rex spoon in copper but like regular baits you can change color with conditions, I will go to a black spoon on really bright clear days. However if you are fishing the flats go with a single hook weedless spoon because the redfish usually like it just clipping the top of the grass sometimes stopping it in the grass and letting it lay motionless before twitching it in front of a moving Redfish. Hope this helps.

Chad


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I've heard that epoxying one of those "rattle chamber" things the bass guys use in their worms, onto a spoon worys. Sounds cheaper than a Nemire spoon.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Rex spoons from www.Queencitytackle.com are my favorite!!! 1/4oz gold w/ yellow tail !!!!


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

gator gold spoon 1/4 oz.i buy them in bbbt everytime i am in there.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

What about the Clark Spoon? Any one use one.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone for ur responses.. still wondering why Eric hasn't jumped all over this yet.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

clark spoons dont cast too well but they are a good trolling spoon though


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Austin (2/21/2008)*Thanks everyone for ur responses.. still wondering why Eric hasn't jumped all over this yet.


He's in Punta Gorda fishing the FLW.

Don't worry, he'll be back on Saturday -- the day the top 5 will be fishing for cash.oke


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Austin (2/21/2008)*Thanks everyone for ur responses.. still wondering why Eric hasn't jumped all over this yet.
> ...


oke


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I use both silver and gold spoons some are Johnson and some are other brands. Last summer I read an article about making the spoon weedless. I replaced the treble on several with 5/0 circle hooks, if works great around structions. I just had to learn to be a little less aggressive when I feel the first taps.


----------



## eric m (Oct 4, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Austin (2/21/2008)*Thanks everyone for ur responses.. still wondering why Eric hasn't jumped all over this yet.
> ...


OUCH!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

thanks for the info.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *dailysaw (2/21/2008)*What about the Clark Spoon? Any one use one.


Clark Spoons are more ofa mackeral spoon used for trolling. 

I prefer a little cleo made by Acme. I work it slow off the bottom letting it kick up a little mud just like a small crab or mud minnow. Redfish cant resist it. 

Joe Z i cant beleive your hating on E and S like that. oke 

Brant Peacher

tackle rep

[email protected]


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell they might prove me wrong. 7th after Day 1, they could make it up the ladder. I hope they do, that means he's buying drinks. Lots of drinks.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

haha I heard that. But they have been in this position before. Maybe they will have a good second day this time. 

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

[email protected]


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

They should be weighed in by now.

Nothing new on teh flw site and went voicemail when I called E.

Let me know if you hear from him.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

> *JoeZ (2/22/2008)*They should be weighed in by now.
> 
> Nothing new on teh flw site and went voicemail when I called E.
> 
> Let me know if you hear from him.


10-4! I just sent him a textso Ill hear somthing soon

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep

[email protected]


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

:bump Maybe Eric will see this because i think several of us want his input!


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I've caught everything on a Sidewinder- silver most of the time. And I do mean everything- specks, reds, bluefish, skippies, spanish macks, etc.I know the blues and skippies are a nuisance but they ate the spoon, so what are ya' gonna do?


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

I have always fished the Johnson line in gold, while looking for something different I came across these spoons.










I like the gold rather than the nickle, besides having a finish that reflects in all directions, they have a rattler chamber made in the spoon. So it your looking for a little noise on your spoon, this works. 

I have found them on-line at a Stamina (no remarks please, my wife gave me hell wanting know what I had ordered then my first order arrived). www.staminainc.com I believe is the correct web address.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Took a little 1/8oz johnson out of the box and it looked like it had a nub instead of a hook. Took me 5 to 10 minutes to get it looking like a hook.


----------

